# Q'z first journal, 2nd Supersoil run



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

Well after much debate I decided to throw up a journal so we could see 2 side by side Supersoil grows with the same exact strains, from the same moms. *NVTHIS* and I are running SS and the same strains but have different techniques, see his grow here

I have Green Crack (a.k.a. Dream Queen, a.k.a., a.k.a., etc...) LUI, GDP, Pre98 Bubba Kush and Banana Kush (maybe) these where gifted to me by NV - Thanks bro! Ill get you back with my Aliens and/or my Superglues and/or the SnowDawgs...

They are in Supersoil under a 1000k (I flipped on Saturday) in a Growlab tent GL120 (4x4) with a custom A/C unit/set-up. I can keep the light at around 14" from the canopy and keep the temp at around 80 degrees.

I have fed these ladies absolutely nothing. From Rockwool they went into 2 gallon buckets w/ a 4:1 mixture of SS on the bottom 4", the rest Roots base. After 2 weeks(ish) they went into their final 5 gallon with 3" str8 SS 2" 1:1 and the rest 4:1 

They are about a month and a half old right now


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 1, 2010)

thanx for the GJ. both set-ups are very nice, clean.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, you said it... Clean bro! This oughta be fun!. What are you thinking of running with next turn Q?


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thanx for the GJ. both set-ups are very nice, clean.



Thanks for stopping by* $$*


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful setup as well as ladies! I'll be sticking around for this one


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Man, you said it... Clean bro! This oughta be fun!. What are you thinking of running with next turn Q?



I wanna pop those Snowdawgs and probably run the the Pre's again so I can build a Bubba reserve, I miss BK, I'd rather have a 1/2 lb. left of BK than Deep Chunk ya know?


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

so the bk is better than the dc? in your opinion...

what is that material on your grow room walls Q? looks like some german engineered lamp reflector material...i like it, for the footprint it throws...looks like the same stuff inside my reflector...

plants look very healthy man...rock that shaz out man...

...Irish...


----------



## Qman (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by *IRISH* 

The DC is just OK IMHO I'm not a "hashy" flavor fan, it does the job, it's just the flavor for me.  Everyone I let try it love it tho, it's so purple it almost black, and we all know people love purple nugz. Right now BK is in my top spot with Querkle following a close second (these opinions change like the weather tho )

My tent is a GrowLab GL120 they don't have a name for the liner. hxxp://www.everestgardensupply.com/index_GR.php
The liner is why I junked my HomeBox with Panda Film. I'm not a fan _at all_ of tents but for renters like us they are perfect :hubba:...


----------



## Qman (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, here is a update on my SS grow

My canopy is all over the place as you can see, that's the problem with being a strain hoe . 

They have been getting frosty for a bit now and seem to be cruzin' along nicely, cept the Green Crack (pics 1&2) have been pale the whole run, and the LUI (pic 3) has been ramhorning the whole time too but, neither plants seem to be having any other issues. That's the only problem with SS; you can't adjust anything, other than that I will always run SS

The last pics are just random pictures of whats happening, sorry about the crappy pics, when they get a little more impressive I'll pull them out and pose them


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Irish (Feb 23, 2010)

looking sweet Q


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah good job. I like tents. Sometimes it makes me want to switch it up.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice bro. Looks like it's gonna be a dandy harvest!


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great Bro. Im jealous! Keep up the great work!


----------



## subcool (Feb 25, 2010)

First off thanks fro trusting my mix enough to give it a try I have never had anyone try it and go back to anything else.
As Time goes on you should be able to customize the amounts each strain uses to maximize results.

I use non in UK Cheese and in Space Queen C I use almost 75% SS in the bottom.

Your plants look really happy and happy plants make happy tokers 

Sub


----------



## Dahova (Feb 25, 2010)

i like the space usage


----------



## Qman (Feb 26, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> First off thanks fro trusting my mix enough to give it a try I have never had anyone try it and go back to anything else.
> As Time goes on you should be able to customize the amounts each strain uses to maximize results.
> 
> I use non in UK Cheese and in Space Queen C I use almost 75% SS in the bottom.
> ...



Thanks for dropping by my thread *sub*  I will never go back to synthetics, no way, the flavor is just out-of-this-world  wow, nothing compares. You are the man! such a wealth of knowledge to have you here on MP

That is one of your Querkles as my avatar btw...

~Q


----------



## Qman (Mar 3, 2010)

Allright here are the ladies in the middle of week 4

The first 5 are just shots of the whole grow

Pic 6 - Pre98 Bubba Kush
Pic 7 - Kens GDP
Pic 8 - LUI
Pic 9 - Green Crack
Pic 10 - "Banana Kush"

Again, this is all SuperSoil, I water str8 R/O @6.7 with a huge dose of Ca/Mg. And, Bud Candy for some carbs & sugars at specific intervals to feed the soil.....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome batch of ladies there Qman...:aok:

SO glad to see another Supersoil fan getting some dirt under your nailz and just letting them be their best...  You just GOTTA love it!  Boy they really look happy and I'll be taking notes on how those strains take the SS too... Thank my lucky starz I just got a hold of some Cali strains and I've got three of those five about a foot tall and vegging:  Pre 98 Bubba K, Banana K, and Ken's GDP...

:holysheep:

I'm just now getting a game plan together and I don't have the space to run them all with my current plants just getting started flowering unless I go with small pots in a week or so but that would rule out Supersoil so I think I'll try to be patient and veg them for a while more before I flower them out proper and proud.  After all I've gotta give Bubba and the others a warm southern welcome...:hubba:

Peace!​​


----------



## Qman (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by my GJ! 


What size pots you run *DoS*?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 3, 2010)

HIya Q...

I run 10gal when I use supersoil but if I do that I can only do a few girls at a time.  I was thinking I might run more 5 and 7gal plastic containers and lean a bit on some PureBlend Pro or EarthJuice with little or no supersoil but I'll probably just wait and do them vegged longer in the 10gal containers.  I've got a few weeks to figure things out while my current plants finish up their flower run.  I typically run smaller pots when I'm doing a seedling grow in search of a pheno.  Since these are all female phenos ready to go I'd like to see them at or close to their best my first run but I know in time I'll be able to tweak each better after I see them flower.  

Peace!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes my friend! Now that's awesome! Nice growin' Q


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice Brother Q....looking awesome man...


----------



## surreptitious (Mar 4, 2010)

hey qman, they look good.  how did you prevent them from stretching much?


----------



## Qman (Mar 4, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> hey qman, they look good.  how did you prevent them from stretching much?



Thanks for stopping by *surreptitious* :hubba: my plants pretty much spend their entire life under a 1000k. I start out with the light pulled all the way up, than move it down a couple inches everyday till I get to 14"~18" .... I actually want a little more stretch to be honest with you...


----------

